# fletching glue



## twofinger (Feb 12, 2012)

I thought I would ask my fellow fingers. I am having trouble keeping fletching on the arrow shaft. I shoot aluminum shafts and I am prepping the shaft & vanes like I always did. I am using fletch tite platinum. is there something else out there for aluminum shafts? I always used fletch tite before with no problems did something change with them? its a brand new tube of glue.


----------



## Phantomslings (Nov 17, 2013)

Loc tite control gel has worked the best for me. I used fletch tite in the past and it didn't work well for me. That's all I got for ya.


----------



## safe cracker (Sep 28, 2009)

aae fast gel works for me


----------



## Robert58 (Oct 5, 2002)

I use Gorilla Super Glue. Loctite Super Glue Gel is also good. Just make sure it says made to withstand shock on the bottle.


----------



## Phantomslings (Nov 17, 2013)

I was using the gorilla glue but switched back to loc tite because the set of arrows I used the gorilla glue on I had 3 inserts come out and a few vanes peel. Here is a pic of the two








I don't know why this happened but my loctite hasn't failed yet, so I'll stick with it.


----------



## live2hunt11 (Oct 23, 2013)

I use the gorilla super glue gel. Works for me on my carbon shafts and have friends that use it on aluminum shafts as well with no complaints.


----------



## Robert58 (Oct 5, 2002)

I usually buy a much smaller bottle of the Loctite. I haven't seen that big a bottle. I did have one bottle of Gorilla Glue go bad on me. I went to fletch some new arrows and it wouldn't dry.


----------



## shadowhunter (Oct 12, 2003)

if you are using feathers, I would recommend trying Bohning fletch tape. Easy to use, no problem sticking, then just a daub of glue on front of feather in case of pass thrus in your target.


----------



## big cypress (Jul 31, 2006)

i agree with the fletching tape . i really liked using it and feathers have adhered well . however , my three inch truflight feathers had a slight side to side curve and after fletching a few arrows i realized that as arrows sat for a while the feathers had become curved on the arrows . i then did one with fletchtite platinum and feathers stayed straight . i'm shooting the arrows but can't decide if i should tear off feathers and refletch .


----------



## Markliep (May 6, 2012)

The colder it gets the more a glue is tested - have had some failures below -10c on everything thst's been mentioned so far even with good prep - am now trying E6000 ... Tbc - M


----------



## w8lon (Jun 2, 2012)

Since Bohning come out with the Platinum which is worthless on aluminum shafts I have tried Eastons super glue, Gorrilla super glue and both failed in temperature and humidity testing. The only glue that I use now is E6000 from the craft section at Walmart 2oz for $2.97 same setup time 20 minutes and have tested in all conditions, extreme cold shooting at -10 to 145 degree car in summer heat.

Since there is nothing worse showing up to shoot only to pull your arrows out of the tube and have your fletches flutter to the floor, I test glue and expect it to perform. My initial test three day torture soak in a jug of water, did not fail:


----------



## willieM (Nov 18, 2007)

I use Saunders NPV with great success. I clean the shaft and vane with acetone. If I am fletching carbon shafts I sand the shaft with a light sandpaper and wipe with a clean cloth then fletch.


----------



## Paul68 (Jul 20, 2012)

twofinger said:


> I thought I would ask my fellow fingers. I am having trouble keeping fletching on the arrow shaft. I shoot aluminum shafts and I am prepping the shaft & vanes like I always did. I am using fletch tite platinum. is there something else out there for aluminum shafts? I always used fletch tite before with no problems did something change with them? its a brand new tube of glue.


I had the same issue with the FT Platinum, when I re-fletched some old Easton 2317s Autumn Orange shafts. Feathers were peeling off after a few days. I switched to Carbon Express Bond, and haven't had any issues so far, but they have not weathered the elements, either. W8lon may have me hunting for some E6000 this weekend; he appears to put his stuff to the test!


----------



## JINKSTER (Mar 19, 2011)

Paul68 said:


> I had the same issue with the FT Platinum, when I re-fletched some old Easton 2317s Autumn Orange shafts. Feathers were peeling off after a few days. I switched to Carbon Express Bond, and haven't had any issues so far, but they have not weathered the elements, either. W8lon may have me hunting for some E6000 this weekend; he appears to put his stuff to the test!


I've heard rumors that FT reformulated their glue...and I'm thinking they did so to make it work better on CF but now you might as well use spit rather than FT on aluminum...I prepped the heck out of some old 2014's I had...scotch-brighted the pee out of'em and then wiped them down with isopropyl alcohol until they squealed and?...3 days after I fletched them up?...the feathers started falling off....and check this out...I like capping my tradbow arrows with gloss white rustoleum appliance epoxy....here's how FT Platinum reacted "AFTER" it dried over night....and turned...nicotine brown...










my new favorite glue is "Easton Quick Bond"...some may say it's just re-bottled super glue but I've used the Gorilla (Blue Cap) Super Glue and it's nowhere near as durable as the Easton Quick Bond...and I also got some bad chemical reaction from the gorilla glue as it would cook through lacquer and rainbow out the resin on bare CF shafts like it was eating the resin binder...I've used the Easton Quick Bond on everything from lacquer too epoxy too bare CF and have never had anything but stellar results with it...a little more expensive?...yes...but worth it?...absolutely...as here's the same epoxy capped arrows using the Easton quick bond...










Fast, Clean, Extremely Effective and non-damaging...I'll pay the little extra. 

and it's super fast to fletch with...1-2 minutes in the clamp and your ready to roll to the next one


----------



## RCW 24601 (Dec 10, 2013)

Thank you for all the information! I tried FT Platinum on aluminum as well, as FT was reliable in the past. It was rather funny to watch the vanes peel away in flight yesterday. Had not seen that before. If it was not for this thread, I would have refletched , thinking it was a prep error. You have saved me much time and frustration.


----------



## Paul68 (Jul 20, 2012)

JINKSTER said:


> I've heard rumors that FT reformulated their glue...and I'm thinking they did so to make it work better on CF but now you might as well use spit rather than FT on aluminum...I prepped the heck out of some old 2014's I had...scotch-brighted the pee out of'em and then wiped them down with isopropyl alcohol until they squealed and?...3 days after I fletched them up?...the feathers started falling off....and check this out...I like capping my tradbow arrows with gloss white rustoleum appliance epoxy....here's how FT Platinum reacted "AFTER" it dried over night....and turned...nicotine brown...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is a sharp looking set up on the arrows. I'm down to the final 1/3 of my Carbon Express glue, and will give the Easton Quick Bond a try on my carbons. Thanks for the tip!


----------



## Gapmaster (May 23, 2002)

I want to hear more about the E6000. Does it work on all shaft materials? Does it work with vanes and feathers? Has anyone tried to pull off a vane or feather after using E6000? If anyone knows I would sure like to hear about it. My wife has that glue laying all over the place but I never thought to use it.


----------



## ORbuck (Jul 4, 2012)

Gapmaster said:


> I want to hear more about the E6000. Does it work on all shaft materials? Does it work with vanes and feathers? Has anyone tried to pull off a vane or feather after using E6000? If anyone knows I would sure like to hear about it. My wife has that glue laying all over the place but I never thought to use it.


+1!!


----------

